# First buck



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I've shot does, but this is my first buck! Here is the full story:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3874491#post3874491


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Way to go Barb. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Woooooh! Congratulations! I've not seen many deer at all so far.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I feel like I shot the only deer on the farm. We haVe not seen another since that day! The farm is turned over now so it's no longer a feeding destination.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Don't feel bad Barb. I have 3 deer in 7 days. They recently cut the last crop corn near us so, hopefully they will all come out of hiding now. 

Heading out with the kids this morning to see if we can shoot something to be thankful for.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Congrats !! Nice buck !!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Way to go Barb! The first one is always the best!


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats on your 1st buck! I've got the same muzzy!


----------

